# Swordfish Question



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2005)

I was watching a doco on the history of aircraft carriers today, and it stated that the swordfish sunk more ships than any other allied aircraft. Is this true? I was always under the impression that the SBD held this claim. Can someone verify this for me? (I'm looking at you Trackie!)
Cheers.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 26, 2005)

Perhaps they meant, "sunk more ships than any other British aircraft."

Or, "sunk more ships than any other aircraft in that theatre."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 26, 2005)

they could have meant total tonnage not the actual number of ships..........


----------



## trackend (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm off on Thursday for a two week holiday abroad Wildcat, but soon as I get back Ill look it up but as you know getting an accurate figure is not always easy especially for an aircraft that laid mines as well as making direct attacks on enemy vessels so what ever figure that comes up it will be approximate as for the Dauntless I have no knowledge of there success rate however I believe it was in the order of 300,000-400,000 tonnes of shipping and about 130-140 aircraft in terms of ariel combat this leaves the String-bag well behind but for anti ship roll its a different tale.
1940-45 12-15 claimed submarine solo kills
During 1940 Malta based Swordfish claimed an approximate average of 40-50,000 tonnes per month (mostly Italian convoys supplying Rommel's North African campaign)
This of course does not include Taranto and several other notable successes these are very rough figures off the top of my head but I shall attempt to be more accurate upon my return Wildcat.
Cheers mate


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm 100% certain they said more ships then any other allied plane. I remember because it struck me straight away as being not right. You can't trust every piece of info just because it's off a doco but anyway. Have a great trip Trackie, Enjoy yourself!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)

well i honest wouldn't be suprised to hear it did sink the most tonnage........


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 27, 2005)

Lanc, you wouldn't be surprised if someone said that a Gloster Gladiator was the first aircraft to reach space.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)

this is true........


----------



## trackend (Apr 28, 2005)

That ridiculous Dave we all know it was a Sopwith Pup


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2005)

sorry, my mistake.........


----------

